# My old band



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

I've been in and out of bands since I was 15, but the band (and the music) I was most proud of was a band I was in from 2005-ish up until we knocked it on the head around Easter 2008. I Had a listen at the weekend to the old recordings and, although I am biased, I still think they're great songs, well recorded and still sound fresh (to me anyway) - I can claim no credit for any of the song writing, except my basslines, and I think that's why I still like them - I can still listen to them from the point of view of them being someone else's songs (the band's but ultimately the singer wrote them). It was never meant to be anything terribly serious, but we had a good laugh, supported some good bands (like the Young Knives, Dogs, Kissaway Trail) and even got a song on a couple of TV programmes (Race To Dakar and Freesports on 4). Spent a bit of time today making sure the recordings were all on myspace for posterity - have a listen in the background while you're browsing - kind of dirty indie rock and roll (if there is such a thing). Nice to know people are listening to your stuff 

Anybody else in a band?


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

I'm not but i fancy a go at it.

I can sing and i can play a bit of guitar. It's not Hendrix or even Gallagher but i can play some stuff.

I love singing at Karaoke and fancy a go at band singing but what i really want is a group of mates to do it with and my mates can't be bothered to put the time in TBH.


----------



## Jed (Aug 1, 2010)

some great tracks there Johny, I'm probably a bit older than you so my stuff might not be to your taste, highly influenced by Joy Division/New Order, which shows in my bass playing, here's a link to my now defunct band http://www.myspace.com/bassbandits

If anyone in the Preston area likes it and wants to sing and play guitar give me a shout.

Here's a short lived solo project http://www.myspace.com/jumpingfrenchmenofmaine I much prefer writing with others to writing on my own.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

I'm in a band. I crash my lil bros sessions and whack a triangle at the end of each song! I'm very proud of my achievements 

but seriously, that stuff is right up my street


----------

